# Highly Commended Photo in the Show.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!! Yesterday i went to the show with a friend. I didn't have to go with the nursing home they had no bus and couldn't go. When my friend and i found the Photography section there was quite a lot of work in there couldn't find my entry at first but then there it was. I got Highly Commended for the Galah photo that i took... This is my first time that i have entered into the Bundy Show for my photography.. In July I am i think ill enter them in the Arts festival again. I was so happy with my Highly Commended Prize. I am over the moon.... The Duck and the Dragon didn't get anywhere maybe next time..We will See... Mum and my friends are really proud of me and of course Indigo to...



The Ribbon is not mine.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

:clap::first::clap::first::clap:
Wow! Congratulations Lyn! That's one amazing photo and it has now been given the honour it deserves :clap:

Pity about the other two, but that's how it goes on the day...who knows why? Perhaps the judge was blind?  Or perhaps the dragon / cockroach freaked him out like it did us? :laughing:

Good luck next time!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Stranding said:


> :clap::first::clap::first::clap:
> Wow! Congratulations Lyn! That's one amazing photo and it has now been given the honour it deserves :clap:
> 
> Pity about the other two, but that's how it goes on the day...who knows why? Perhaps the judge was blind?  Or perhaps the dragon / cockroach freaked him out like it did us? :laughing:
> ...


Thank you Ann... There were a lot of Photography entries that entered and there was a lot of photos that got no prizes.. I was so surprised and really happy was worth entering....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Lyn. Getting a Highly Commended is a great result, especially as there were so many entries.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your Highly Commended award for the Galah photo! :clap:arty3:arty:. 
I'm very glad your photography was recognized and you got your first prize! :2thumbs:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

:clap::cup::urock: congratulations Lyn my friend. I'm so happy for you on your award.well deserved my friend.blessings always:green pied:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

OF COURSE it was worth entering! Apart from the chance of winning something yourself, think of all the other benefits that it leads to:

You are helping raise the quality of photography entered, always a very good thing.
Your photos are giving others great pleasure and amazement, the same way they do us here.
You are doing your bit for wildlife and the natural environment by showing it close up to folks.

So, it's Win-Win all round!:thumbup::cheers:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Highly*

Well done Lyn, Well deserved recognition. There will be many more to come.
You are a woman of many talents. Jo Ann:Love birds::yellow face 2:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, congratulations! :clap: arty: :first: 

That is wonderful and you must be very excited to know you won Highly Commended at the show!

Your picture is stunning and I absolutely agree with the award you were given :2thumbs: 

Very well deserved indeed


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Stranding said:



OF COURSE it was worth entering! Apart from the chance of winning something yourself, think of all the other benefits that it leads to:

You are helping raise the quality of photography entered, always a very good thing.
Your photos are giving others great pleasure and amazement, the same way they do us here.
You are doing your bit for wildlife and the natural environment by showing it close up to folks.

So, it's Win-Win all round!:thumbup::cheers:

Click to expand...

I think Ann summed it up perfectly so I'm quoting her post and you can consider that I'm saying the exact same thing as she!

Very well done, my friend! arty: arty2: arty:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Congratulations Lyn. Getting a Highly Commended is a great result, especially as there were so many entries.


Thanks Kate.. I couldn't get over the amount of entries that didn't get a prize or a commended. Not many entered into the tatting either so I am going to do my tatting again for next year and enter that to. I couldn't post my photo on Wednesday night cause of the windows 10 drama it did a little damage to my computer some croup pet files being fixed today...



aluz said:


> Congratulations on your Highly Commended award for the Galah photo! :clap:arty3:arty:.
> I'm very glad your photography was recognized and you got your first prize! :2thumbs:


Thank you Ana that is very nice of you to say...



shanebudgie said:


> :clap::cup::urock: congratulations Lyn my friend. I'm so happy for you on your award.well deserved my friend.blessings always:green pied:


Thank you Shane. Me too am over the moon and really happy wasn't excepting it. I was only aloud to take a photo of my work they didn't mind me taking the photo I asked the people in charge.



Stranding said:


> OF COURSE it was worth entering! Apart from the chance of winning something yourself, think of all the other benefits that it leads to:
> 
> You are helping raise the quality of photography entered, always a very good thing.
> Your photos are giving others great pleasure and amazement, the same way they do us here.
> ...


Thanks Ann. I think I already replied to your message.



Jo Ann said:


> Well done Lyn, Well deserved recognition. There will be many more to come.
> You are a woman of many talents. Jo Ann:Love birds::yellow face 2:


Thank you JoAnn.. I have some hidden talents you still don't know about but I am going to do my tatting again it is a dying art and not many people do it any more the elderly do this and not many are doing it. 



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, congratulations! :clap: arty: :first:
> 
> That is wonderful and you must be very excited to know you won Highly Commended at the show!
> 
> ...


Thank you Gi Gi. My friend Clem took me out to see my work as mum went with a group of people on a bus to hervery bay dancing so she couldn't take me... We had lunch and I patted some really nice horses and saw a lpacker I'll post a photo here she didn't spit on me luckly... They come from Africa...



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I think Ann summed it up perfectly so I'm quoting her post and you can consider that I'm saying the exact same thing as she!
> 
> Very well done, my friend! arty: arty2: arty:*


Thank you Deb... Ann did right a really good message and I totally agree with her..I am a big kid and bought some fairy floss.. Haven't had that for ages.... A treat... None for Indi of course...I am really happy I am on cloud nine and over the mood. I better get my head out of the clouds and back to the real world of living. But as I said I am really happy. If only my computer was back to normal from the silly windows 10..... It's nearly fixed. Hopefully today. Show finishes this afternoon with a Rodeo..


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

What a lovely photo, Lyn. Well worth the award.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Lyn, I'm giggling at this:

"...the alpaca...didn't spit on me, luckily..."
Well, that was certainly lucky! . I love alpacas, almost as much as horses; think they only usually spit at people they don't like :lol:

It would be lovely to see some of your tatting. You are right that it's quite a rare skill now.


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

What a fantastic photo. You're very talented & I look forward to seeing more of your work. Congratulations!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Greyjoy said:


> What a fantastic photo. You're very talented & I look forward to seeing more of your work. Congratulations!


Thank you. I have photos in the camera section on the form of you want to look and Indigos photos are in the budgie pictures.



Stranding said:


> Lyn, I'm giggling at this:
> 
> "...the alpaca...didn't spit on me, luckily..."
> Well, that was certainly lucky! . I love alpacas, almost as much as horses; think they only usually spit at people they don't like :lol:
> ...


Thanks Ann I'll go onto my computer and post the photo of her she was cute and she didn't spit at me...



Therm said:


> What a lovely photo, Lyn. Well worth the award.


Thank you Emma. I'm just really happy cause it was my first time in entering at the show. I might enter in the arts festival in July...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn !! That is so awesome. Congratulations my friend! You really have a good eye for nature photography. That must have been thrilling to find your entry and see that!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a great photo Lyn - excellent photography 

Congratulations


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> What a great photo Lyn - excellent photography
> 
> Congratulations


Thank you Niamhf I took this photo with a quick shot i had to zoom in on him and lucky i got him. Yes i am so happy...



RavensGryf said:


> Lyn !! That is so awesome. Congratulations my friend! You really have a good eye for nature photography. That must have been thrilling to find your entry and see that!


Thank you Julie. Yes it was i was really thrilled when i saw it.. I had to go back with my friend a second time after lunch to see if it was real i had to pinch myself and yes it was... I pick up my work on Tuesday...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Lyn - Your photo of the galah :galah: is Magnificent! Very well deserved recognition for your talented work :yes: :congrats: :cup: :first: :urock:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBudgie said:


> *Lyn - Your photo of the galah :galah: is Magnificent! Very well deserved recognition for your talented work :yes: :congrats: :cup: :first: :urock:*


Thank you Ollie. Yes it was a nice surprise As i said i was over the moon....


----------

